# June 13th or later, FL, CA, AZ, or NV



## RobSedgwick (May 6, 2014)

We are not too choosey if we can get a real nice resort, 2 bd, 2 bath some time between June 13th-27th, start dates being June 13th-20th, for a week of if Vegas, a few nights might work as we would then travel to CA.


----------



## BEV (May 8, 2014)

*[Please see forum rules]*

[The maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night.]


----------



## jhoug (May 9, 2014)

*Vegas 2 BR 5 nights starting 6/14 $500*

sent you PM. 
Let me know if you're interested


----------



## BEV (May 11, 2014)

*Found the most fantastic deal  while looking for myself*

It Is at David Walleys Hot Springs Resort...  only 50 mi fr. Reno..  Just go online to see the site tradingplaces.com  -- go to area called exchange Specials.. clic on Nevada..  there are two units avail.. on the very same days.. one is a one-bd... the other a Hotel rm..  both (I mean EACH) is only asking 79. for the wks exchange.    The DAYS are so close to what you want.. June 14 to 21.. can you swing it..    I know nothing about the desireability of the resort.. website for it is davidwalleys-resort.com   -- in the photo gallery they have a spread out of the whole site.. cannot tell where the "hotel" unit would be.   Just hope you find something.    --BEV


----------

